# Going to your first show: Cage Cards Part Two



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

Making Sense of Cage Card Markings, Part Two
(also found on my website here: http://www.pathfindersfarm.com/Cagecards2.html)

Once you've figured out the basics of the things you'll find on cage cards, then you need to understand some of the other abbreviations for terms a judge may mark on your card (most of them not good to see.) Included in this list, in no particular order are:

- DQ: this stands for Disqualified, the worst thing you can see on a cage card.

- DF: this stands for defect, although more often you'll see the specific term like those that follow here.

- Stubs: this means your bird has feather stubs on its toes where none should be (ala a clean legged bird.)

- TF: twisted feather, means your bird's feather or feathers twists at the root, a defect.

- Mites: this means your bird has external parasites that need to be removed/treated for, also see Lice.

- EC: this refers to improper eye color for the breed or variety.

- Con or Cond: this refers to Condition, which may mean your bird needs to be washed, have toes or beak trimmed, or other similar measures taken.

- Light: this means your bird likely has worms, which would make it very thin and literally light (not heavy), which the judge can feel.

- WGT or WT: this could refer to a bird that is too large or small for its breed, or could refer to being "light", as above. When in doubt, ask the judge or clerk.

- Size: this generally means the bird is too large or small for its breed standard.

- LC or Leg Color: this means the bird does not have the proper leg color for its breed.

- SP Wing/ SPL W/ SW: this means the bird has an improper space between the two portions of its wing, the primary and secondary feathers.

- SS: this stands for Side Sprig, which is a bump on the side of a comb (usually Single Comb) that should not be there.

- WT or Tail: this stands for Wry Tail, which is one that bends to the side rather than staying straight.

- ST: this stands for Squirrel Tail, which means the angle of the tail in relation to the back is too high.

- RB: this stands for Roach Backed, which means the back of the bird curves incorrectly.

- Toe: this usually means a missing toenail or inadequate toe feathering (for feather footed breeds.)

- NW: this stands for Not Worthy, which means just plain not a good bird at all, not worthy of being judged or 
shown.

- Age: this stands for a bird that is too young to be shown, or entered improperly (ala an obvious cock bird 
shown as a cockerel and so on.)

- Keel: this generally means the bird has a crooked keel (breast bone.)

- Hock: this refers to a bird that is either Cow Hocked (knock kneed), or Vulture Hocked when it should not be for the breed.

- Comb: this refers to a comb that is incorrect for the breed or variety, as in a lopped comb in a non-Mediterranean breed.

- Spurs: this refers to a complete absence of spurs on adult males.

- Beak: this can be used if the bird has a twisted beak.

- EL or Ear Lobe: this is used when the color of the bird's ear lobe is not correct for the breed.

- White: this is used when there is positive white in feathers where it should not be.

- HF or Hen Feathered: this refers to a male bird that shows no characteristic male feathering for his breed (note 
that in some breeds the males are meant to be hen feathered.)

This is not an exhaustive list, but should cover most of the things a judge might write on your cage card at a show.

Best of luck to you all at your shows!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

This is great! Thanks! Good information!


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

My pleasure! I remember what it was like, trying to suss all this stuff out. Thought I'd write it all up for those who didn't know it.


----------

